# LTFS - 11/6



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Let’s go fellas!!!! Good luck

I’ll be in Monroe county today. Still not liking these south winds.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm up. I sleep like a rock for 4 or 5 hrs then I wake up with my rut face on. And when we had those warm temps I smelt like a rutting buck. But the winds and the temps have died down so it's time to get it on. Good luck gang.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson bound


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Last kick at the can for a full week for me fellas. Controlled shotgun starts tomorrow. It actually kinda feel like deer hunting weather today. My luck be always on you side,


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

It’s on. Drinking coffee in camp on the first day of a three day hunt.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Going to head out in a bit here in Clay county Indiana. Been laying here for a while trying to decide what time I need to get up, time change is awesome (sarcasm), LOL! I only have antlerless tags and I don't plan on shooting anything except maybe a coyote. It's November 6th, I love being in the woods, good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Shower, coffee, and headed out the door. Still breezy in Huron county, 44 degrees. That day off made me lazy! Gonna sit an Oak in a pinch point. Last day of my vacation…Good luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On my way . Good luck all!


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

CDN1 said:


> Last kick at the can for a full week for me fellas. Controlled shotgun starts tomorrow. It actually kinda feel like deer hunting weather today. My luck be always on you side,


Does Canada have an uncontrolled shotgun season!? Since pistol season is banned?


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Heard the big bucks have been swimming the river. Splashing the blind in a couple hours.

Penske Ford championship today! #22


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Good morning all. I've had several bucks hang up on the opposite edge of the river from me the last handful of days, including a giant. so I'm getting buck wild this morning. It's a risky play, but s/sw winds are going to allow me to utilize scents, a decoy, and some calling. Getting aggressive this morning, boom or bust. Good luck everyone, should be a beautiful morning.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Winds have subsided, set a new stand midday at a active scrape yesterday. Heading out shortly. Good luck and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Power is out and I'm scared. May as well be scared in a deer stand.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Heading out in a minute. 
Good luck!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Extra hour of sleep? Nah, let’s go! Time to hit the spot I’ve been saving for just such an occasion. Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Southeast iowa. I’ll be out today as well! Passed this guy yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Rise and shine! Getting ready to head out soon. Every time the damn time changes I lay awake in bed trying to figure out what time I have to get up to make it to my stand before daylight?! I know it’s really not that hard to figure out but I do it every damn time! Historically, I’ve killed more bucks on Nov. 6 than any other day and I’d like to add to that total again today. Good luck to all- let’s get em!


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Relatively calm, cold, sunny, and high pressure compared to the last few days. They should move. Pretty excited for this one! Will be back in my favorite spot within the hour! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> Southeast iowa. I’ll be out today as well! Passed this guy yesterday afternoon.
> View attachment 864606


Thanks Paul-Let em go- let em grow. He should be a real whooper when I draw my Iowa tag in two years! Just need that location from you buddy……😜


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

The bucks are in trouble. Headed out shortly. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Turkeys coming out of their roosts all around me currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Got out late there was a big cat staring at me with bad I intensions through the slider while I was drinking my coffee... Had to wake cougar up let her out secure the premises.... She was not amused


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Sure is beautiful!!! Feels just about perfect! No movement yet…I love 9-11am on mornings like this! Soak it all in fellas!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just noisy squirrels so far. Neighbor texted me said there was a buck headed my General direction. Just tickled the rattle bag lightly well see what shakes out. 

Hoping I didn’t make a tactical error hunting scrapes this AM and not the edge of bedding. I’ll adjust accordingly for PM hunt if that’s the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Non stop action so far. Buck number 5 just went through.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Just had a coyote come in. I managed to swap out arrows to my grubby arrow I sent through a doe last week thats missing a vane, draw my bow holding my good arrow between my legs, and sent it through his boiler room. He ran about 100 yards and made a hell of a death noise. Sons of bitches are everywhere around here.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

No deer yet but I did have 2 owls fly in. One landed 20 yds from me and the other flew behind me only 7 yds away. I saw an owl last night after the monsoon came through too. Pretty neat to see! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mn bum (May 1, 2018)

I was out scouting some public in Wisconsin yesterday. Shot one grouse and found the perfect spot to set up on.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Deer everywhere. First break since before dark. 10-12 dnf's, 4-5 young bucks.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything yet but did have a rutting buck come through in the dark. Could hear him and smell him but couldn't see him









Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Ok guys I need some advice. I let one fly this morning on a good bu k tending a doe. It was a tricky shot as he did not go the way I scripted it out. Shot was a little quartering away at about 20 yards. He mule kicked when he was hit. Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray. I stuck arrow in the ground and backed away not confident in my shot. Usually they open right up and are spraying but not this time. The lack of good blood on arrow and ground has me nervous. What's my next move? Shot happened 20 minutes ago. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

5 so far, 3 bucks, 2 does.

Had a shooter at 10 yards, no shot. 3rd buck I saw this morning. Had a six at 5 yards that I could have killed easily right at legal shooting. Then was watching a half rack 6 out in the hayfield when I heard movement behind and to my right (in the pines behind me). Slowly turn and it's a no doubt shooter, but I'm facing the wrong way and by the time I can stand up and get turned, he was almost out to the field behind me and no shot at all.


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> Haven't seen anything yet but did have a rutting buck come through in the dark. Could hear him and smell him but couldn't see him
> View attachment 864636
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Shot fired


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

9 dnfs and 3 bucks all while I'm at work. Might have to smack one with the squad car lol. I'm off all this week except today and my brother is coming in to town to lay the smack down on some bucks hopefully. May the spirit of the wild fill your soul and Fred Bear be in your memories while those arrows fly true.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

R0ss Co 0HIO Checkikg in. Still very warm here, 64* at daybreak. A guy on our lease shot a 139 yesterday in the crazy wind. He missed the main target buck just before that, and I am still hunting that bigger one, nearly a half mile away. 
The deer are acting like it's Oct 25 still, no hard chasing. 

Going to hit it hard today and tomorrow, maybe Tuesday. Now is the time to put in the time




Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Bunch of does tight to the house. Probably avoiding an aggressive buck. Nothing seen on stand just yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Buddy text just passed s two year old told him shoot next one I need tarsal glands, he said I ain't shooting a two year old so you can have the glands you shoot one....

Told him won't be the same deer already know all the deer here.... He hasn't responded


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Ok guys I need some advice. I let one fly this morning on a good bu k tending a doe. It was a tricky shot as he did not go the way I scripted it out. Shot was a little quartering away at about 20 yards. He mule kicked when he was hit. Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray. I stuck arrow in the ground and backed away not confident in my shot. Usually they open right up and are spraying but not this time. The lack of good blood on arrow and ground has me nervous. What's my next move? Shot happened 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Relax and wait. I’d try to find blood after an hour. If blood is spotty and/or nonexistent I’d back out again and wait until 3-4hrs. Then start grid searching for blood or call a dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

7 DnF just cruised through at about 200yards. Looked to be heading to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Ok guys I need some advice. I let one fly this morning on a good bu k tending a doe. It was a tricky shot as he did not go the way I scripted it out. Shot was a little quartering away at about 20 yards. He mule kicked when he was hit. Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray. I stuck arrow in the ground and backed away not confident in my shot. Usually they open right up and are spraying but not this time. The lack of good blood on arrow and ground has me nervous. What's my next move? Shot happened 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


When in doubt back out! Time is your friend!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

2 lonely freshmen so far. They’d like to go to the dance, but hard to get dates when you are a dorky sparky


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Ok guys I need some advice. I let one fly this morning on a good bu k tending a doe. It was a tricky shot as he did not go the way I scripted it out. Shot was a little quartering away at about 20 yards. He mule kicked when he was hit. Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray. I stuck arrow in the ground and backed away not confident in my shot. Usually they open right up and are spraying but not this time. The lack of good blood on arrow and ground has me nervous. What's my next move? Shot happened 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Pic of arrow?? 

For now, I’d climb back in stand and nock another arrow. Wait a few hrs. You have all day. No reason to rush it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Had one snort wheezing near my tree before light, would like to have seen what that was. 2.5yr old buck cruised through from a different direction later on, he gave me a quick look over and kept searching for the ladies.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Ok guys I need some advice. I let one fly this morning on a good bu k tending a doe. It was a tricky shot as he did not go the way I scripted it out. Shot was a little quartering away at about 20 yards. He mule kicked when he was hit. Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray. I stuck arrow in the ground and backed away not confident in my shot. Usually they open right up and are spraying but not this time. The lack of good blood on arrow and ground has me nervous. What's my next move? Shot happened 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No pic of arrow? 20 yard shot, where do you think you hit?

sounds like maybe high and could only be liver and one lung. Go home and do chores for 8 hrs.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> ........Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray........


Any tissue on arrow ? Stinky from stomach or intestines ? Did you see the hit ?

L & O


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Ok guys I need some advice. I let one fly this morning on a good bu k tending a doe. It was a tricky shot as he did not go the way I scripted it out. Shot was a little quartering away at about 20 yards. He mule kicked when he was hit. Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray. I stuck arrow in the ground and backed away not confident in my shot. Usually they open right up and are spraying but not this time. The lack of good blood on arrow and ground has me nervous. What's my next move? Shot happened 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Go get some breakfast and relax for a couple hours after that, if he is dead he will still be dead 4 hours from now .
Flight


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

throughtheice88 said:


> Dang man, you're hard-core. Your new bride is going to be pissed.



Ha. Not mine. Her cousins. I laid down the rules 22 yrs ago. We got married in December after the rut and before the second rut. 

🤠👍


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw with the doe decoy. Had a 3pt doing circles around her for 45 minutes this morning not knowing what to do next. Then a 2.5yo 8pt sprinted across the field to some does he saw. Then not too long ago a nice 10pt was dogging a doe at edge of field but 250 yards away. About a flock of 20 turkey getting ready to come out into the field.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Just had this little guy come by at 7yrds


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

wannabapro said:


> ........
> sounds like maybe high and could only be liver and one lung. .....


I think he would have more blood on the arrow with lung/liver and some blood spray on the ground. If a solid lung/liver, no need to wait 8 hours.

L & O


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

throughtheice88 said:


> It's funny, because an uncle of mine left for ir Missouri on Wednesday, supposed to hunt a week and a half until next Saturday, but they are coming home today. Said he's never seen so many people in the woods, guess it was awful.


Missouri needs to raise the NR fees or something. Awful is an understatement on the amount of people.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

thedailyb said:


> Where in MO?


Not sure, I'd have to ask him.


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

I didnt think to take a pic of the arrow. The shot felt good. He mule kicked So that tells me the shot was not high right? It did pass through I can tell by the angle it was stuck in the ground. I'm using a xbow due to being in a box blind with small windows. I'm hoping he was so close it zipped through him and not given a chance to open up at impact. If I don't find anything within 30-40yards I will call the dog in. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Out in Midland County. Deer were definitely moving before light. Had one big doe cruise by, nothing following though. Good luck!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Itchin' to go said:


> Missouri needs to raise the NR fees or something. Awful is an understatement on the amount of people.


I was there in 2020 near St James and the pressure was less than Michigan by a mile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

5 DNF and a nice pileated wood pecker. Hear geese, surprised any are still alive after what the boys did to em yesterday.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Ok guys I need some advice. I let one fly this morning on a good bu k tending a doe. It was a tricky shot as he did not go the way I scripted it out. Shot was a little quartering away at about 20 yards. He mule kicked when he was hit. Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray. I stuck arrow in the ground and backed away not confident in my shot. Usually they open right up and are spraying but not this time. The lack of good blood on arrow and ground has me nervous. What's my next move? Shot happened 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wait...Time is your friend. If he is dead he will only be more dead when you find him. Wait several hours then go slow. 

If your confidence in the shot is low, start making arrangements for a dog before they get busy later in the day.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

39 and light wind here in Menominee county state land. No deer just turkeys and red squirrels


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Craves said:


> Wait...Time is your friend. If he is dead he will only be more dead when you find him. Wait several hours then go slow.
> 
> If your confidence in the shot is low, start making arrangements for a dog before they get busy later in the day.


Yup knock another arrow and wait on another one.... Got all day


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Craves said:


> I'm on leaf and dock duty today at the cottage...Living vicariously through you all today!
> 
> Good Luck and be sure to share those pictures and stories!


Hopefully dock duty entitles a fishing pole to Kevin!



ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> I didnt think to take a pic of the arrow. The shot felt good. He mule kicked So that tells me the shot was not high right? It did pass through I can tell by the angle it was stuck in the ground. I'm using a xbow due to being in a box blind with small windows. I'm hoping he was so close it zipped through him and not given a chance to open up at impact. If I don't find anything within 30-40yards I will call the dog in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sounds like you've got a plan. Know one here can tell people what to do with their shots.... You the shooter know best! Good luck hope too see a smiling face with a dead deer.

Good luck too you'll! I'll be back. Someday.....


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

There's a squirrel condo in a tree about 25 feet from me. It's a little bigger than a basketball. Thought it was abandoned as I have not seen anything using it the couple times I have hunted this stand this year. Then at daybreak there was all kinds of rustling and twigs snapping. A few seconds later 3 gray squirrels came out one at a time, LOL.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Itchin' to go said:


> Missouri needs to raise the NR fees or something. Awful is an understatement on the amount of people.


Raising fees won’t slow anything down. I dropped 960 on a non resident iowa tag and could care less the cost.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Big Rig spotted. Does all over this picked corn. He was stretched out like a beagle on a bunny about an hour ago. Buddy said he has passed 3 freshman bucks already. Still got does feeding 1 picked field to the south.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> I didnt think to take a pic of the arrow. The shot felt good. He mule kicked So that tells me the shot was not high right? It did pass through I can tell by the angle it was stuck in the ground. I'm using a xbow due to being in a box blind with small windows. I'm hoping he was so close it zipped through him and not given a chance to open up at impact. If I don't find anything within 30-40yards I will call the dog in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Last week I took a doe. Shot looked and felt great, she mule kicked and took off. When I inspected the arrow there was 0 blood and covered in a thin layer of fat. Thought maybe I hit low? Well, not 10 feet later it produced a blood trail that a blind person could sprint following. Perfect hot shot. Fat was hanging out of the exit hole and wiped the arrow clean. 

As others have said though, a deer dead now will still be dead a few hours from now. Just give it some time and take up the track.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Up to seven or eight bucks. Caught a quick glimpse of a good one. Lots of chasing going on.

This one came through fast, but I think he was a 3 yr Old 8 pt.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> .......... I'm hoping he was so close it zipped through him and not given a chance to open up at impact. .......


Little chance of that being the case. Tissue on bolt ? Box blind so not too high. 6-10' ?

L & O


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

d_rek said:


> I was there in 2020 near St James and the pressure was less than Michigan by a mile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not sure where that is, guessing more south? My experience is all northern Missouri. I was there a week ago and had 8 camps in our parking lot. 4 camps from Michigan. We shoulda tried south, I heard it’s getting good.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Waiting for this guy. Been watching him all summer


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Buck #5 just passed by chasing a doe. I put an arrow in buck #4. Shot was back a little bit so giving him time. Will come back in the afternoon. 4 more does passing by as I type this


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Just shot my #1 I believe. Not a great shot, he was at 5yds and I hit him high. Arrow stayed in him but I got glass on him and it appears it penetrated through. Giving him plenty of time and may line up a dog. Hoping I got opposite lung, not feeling the best right now.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

5 dnf 1 three point and a coyote. Didn't shoot the coyote because I had deer within 60 and he was going the other way. He circled around and spooked them anyway. Shoulda shot his aaaaa 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

The wife wanted pad thai last night. That was an unwise decision on my part.

2 yo chasing a doe so far. Nice to not be sweating in the stand.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sitting a 2 man ladder with my DIL, nothing yet.
My son is on the other end of my property on the river and had ta buck chasing under him.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

I thought I'd move to another stand maybe find some action, only I found an ash tree fell and just missed my chair. This spot is going to need work.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Ok guys I need some advice. I let one fly this morning on a good bu k tending a doe. It was a tricky shot as he did not go the way I scripted it out. Shot was a little quartering away at about 20 yards. He mule kicked when he was hit. Checked the arrow and it has a thin blood but nothing at hit site. Arrow was stuck in ground so i assume pass through. No spray. I stuck arrow in the ground and backed away not confident in my shot. Usually they open right up and are spraying but not this time. The lack of good blood on arrow and ground has me nervous. What's my next move? Shot happened 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Mule kick is typically a good indication of a lung/vital area hit. Give it some time, but you should have a dead deer not far off.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Itchin' to go said:


> Not sure where that is, guessing more south? My experience is all northern Missouri. I was there a week ago and had 8 camps in our parking lot. 4 camps from Michigan. We shoulda tried south, I heard it’s getting good.


SE part of state. Hill country. We hunted 5k of state land. 2nd week of November. Had the place to ourselves more or less. I saw a 140-150” and a bunch of other guys saw good bucks. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Good morning. Had a good one before light and then solid 8 have been the best. At least six bucks so far.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Neighbor had a spike pushing around two does and shot one of the does about 1/2 hr ago. Getting down shortly here to help him track, or wait. Would have gotten down regardless. Will pop back out for PM hunt. Still plenty of deer around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

DNF in front yard waiting for the coffee to brew. No bone heads following.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Check back later looks like be a lot of smiling faces!! Good luck to you'll!


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> 5 dnf 1 three point and a coyote. Didn't shoot the coyote because I had deer within 60 and he was going the other way. He circled around and spooked them anyway. Shoulda shot his aaaaa
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
> [/QUOTE
> Never ever ever, need I stress ever pass a shot op on a yote!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

So I decided to call it quits for the morning and come back after moving and finding a tree fell on my set. Deer are moving here, drinking coffee I have seen a doe then an 8 pt following. I should've just hunted in the back yard. lol. And I may yet try to join the party out back.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

1 coyote earlier. A doe and 2 fawns came walking almost right up on him in the grass than made a run for it. Something spooked a handful of does across the river too.

Think for the first time ever I rattled in a buck. Had been finished with my second sequence of the morning for a few minutes when I spotted him coming towards me from across the river. 2.5 year old with a half busted side. Guess he just likes to fight lol. Followed the script perfectly for a bit, stopped on the riverbank, stared at my decoy and acted like he was going to cross. But after a few minutes turned and left. I guess my little buddy wasn't worth his time.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

2 more young bucks chasing a doe. This guy had an impressive set of spikes


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

There isn’t enough bucks to breed all the does in heat this morning. Ingham county


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Slow so far. One 6pt wandering through has been it. Corn is still up which likely isn’t helping me but I’m in a good funnel and hanging tight. Sure feels good to be a little chilly. Sounds like some buck pics coming later. Good luck on the track jobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing since daybreak. 
Seeing one a first light for me pumped. 
It sure feels like they should be moving. 
I'll sit till at least 11 today.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Damn damn damn. 220 yards never seemed so far. This guy's 2nd shooter seen today. 1st 1 was chasing, this 1 was just out cruising. He's the bigger of the 2


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Time to stand and stretch, it’s been a little slower then expected .
Flight


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Rambo mode Norm!!!

Can u get in there tomorrow AM with portable set up?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Damn damn damn. 220 yards never seemed so far. This guy's 2nd shooter seen today. 1st 1 was chasing, this 1 was just out cruising. He's the bigger of the 2
> View attachment 864660
> 
> 
> View attachment 864661


What, you don’t have a 220 yard pin ? Good luck on the big rigs today Norm !
Flight


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Lot slower than expected. 1 little buck just after light. All the big boys must be saving the action for the retirees tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Crazy weekend. Yesterday was brutal with the winds. Lost power 8pm last night at camp. Still out. Bucks everywhere this morning. Passed three bucks, seven so far. Came real close to letting arrow fly on #1 target.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very slow. Probably the time change has them messed up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Well well well! I guess that Burton fella never met this buck and doe. Over 24 hours and she's still here with the same stud buck.


I would've bet on it. 
Best of luck!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Nothing but a bobcat so far. Cool thing about November is that can all change in the next 30 seconds.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had what sounded like a heavy one come by me and hang out before light, then heard another come from another direction which he charged off. He decided to leave about the time I could silhouette him walking. Nothing since. I was planning an all dayer, but I've never had it this slow here before this time of year. Don't want to get burned out in the wrong stuff.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Last hour was fun. Up to 5 bucks…one good one at 80.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

5 bucks in 830-9:30 hour! Highlighted by this up and comer who I believe is 2.5 and one to get excited about 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome .owning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Awesome congratulations!
Flight


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Our #1 is 100 yards from my nephew keeping 3 bucks off of a hot doe. He hardly hunts down here and killed our #1 last year. He has some good luck and a good rut spot! That’s the buck I was looking for today…sounds like he’s a 1/2 mile away and busy at the moment! Good luck to my nephew!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome .owning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats!! That’s a stud of a buck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Got to love it. First fence post licking branch I've seen! 😁



Airoh said:


> Good luck out there. Someone take down a wall hanger today.
> View attachment 864612


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

4 small bucks here. Just waiting on the big one. Sounds like tbr action is great in Michigan today, it's moderate here in 0h, the front is not through yet I guess 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome .owning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats! Nice buck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Namrock said:


> Damn damn damn. 220 yards never seemed so far. This guy's 2nd shooter seen today. 1st 1 was chasing, this 1 was just out cruising. He's the bigger of the 2
> View attachment 864660
> 
> 
> View attachment 864661


That got me tingly just seeing pictures man stay after that dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Beauty!!! Congratulations. 

3 bucks so far, all young ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice buck - great shot. 

Not sure how much I would complain about a BH that resulted in a dead deer 30 yards from point of impact.

I personally wouldn’t blame the Rage - hard for the heart to pump blood when the major vessels or organ itself is destroyed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Get to favorite stand and limb had knocked it sideways, glad I wasn't in it at least. Go to stand 80 yds behind it. First hour an shooter and near shooter walk past stand I wish I chose for plan b while with does. Shooter chased other off a couple times, no doubt who's boss.
Then at 9 another shooter crosses river and walks 30 yds in front of damaged stand and into sanctuary. 4 mins later comes out and walks 10 yds in front going other direction. Of course. Tipped can, Grunted. Even wheezed. Didn't even pick head up. Other than that a good sit so far.....


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just had a squirrel 6 inches from my face. Good thing it wasn't an attack squirrel 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Bro got an even better pic

And this one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Set and ready. Trying a mid day sit


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Dang. What a tank. 30 yards with a bow kill. I would keep the Rage because it worked. Deer don’t always bleed right away. Great buck,


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Well well well! I guess that Burton fella never met this buck and doe. Over 24 hours and she's still here with the same stud buck.


Can you blame him? Not many guys would walk away from a hottie that’s putting out 5 times a day! 🤣.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Gonna be here a while. Been covered in deer since 930. Congrats to the successful hunters.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Ottawa county 9 point


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s great! Nice buck


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Up to 3 bucks now, hit the rattle bags around 9:30 and had a nice 2.5 8 point come out of the corn behind while I was looking into the woods. Probably gonna give it another hour.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Are those balloons that little guy is resting on.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Just settled in for a mid day hunt . Good luck everyone and congrats to any one who scored already today I’ll catch up in a little while


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats. Looks like he started bleeding right before he fell?


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Congrats to you guys who shot bucks. Some dandies! Havnt seen a deer since 9. Gonna give it till 12 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Bucks guys!
Been pretty slow here 7 dnf and one small buck chasing at 10. Gonna stick it out a bit yet.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats S.C.A.!


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Movement stopped where I was this morning at 7:30. Waited till 10:00 and decided to sneak into a different stand on the edge of a swampy area and some hardwoods. Coming behind one of the Christmas tree groves and see a lot of movement through a different stand of hardwoods.

Was able to get the binoculars on them in time to see target buck chasing one particular doe and the others all seemingly getting out of the way. I knelt down on the edge of some cover and had what I thought was three does but was actually a spike with a doe and fawn come by at less than 10 yards. Watched the big group of does disappear across the road, followed by target buck. 😞

Now up to 5 different bucks today with two shooters. Hoping for some late morning and mid day movement up where I moved to. Good luck all.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow! Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Great to see all the action on here this morning. I ended up seeing 9 with 3 of those being bucks. Nice 8 was the best but he needs another year or two. This property has my number one buck so I'm all in on him, saw him Thursday morning chasing a doe and got a trailcam video of him on a scrape vine. Good luck to everyone still in a tree. I have a family get together at 3 today so I'm gonna try and make a quick appearance and hurry out to a stand.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Gotta say I'm really feeling it today, first day really hunting this season. My other sits were basically just animal watching, my first response upon seeing a deer was to grab my phone and get pictures. 
That's fine and probably what I needed at the time. 

Didn't get any pictures of deer today because I was grabbing my bow. Feels good 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

fish RN said:


> Ottawa county 9 point


Congrats FishR.N.!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

fish RN said:


> Ottawa county 9 point


Congrats.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wasman2. said:


> View attachment 864680
> 
> Are those balloons that little guy is resting on.


Wait , those aren't your Lumi Nocks?


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

In at a spotty reception point. Will see if this posts. In later due to a late night job I had to handle, set up on bedding edge and travel corridor no movement so far but looks good. Saw a buck in broad open field so hoping the chase is on


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Had a nice 2 year old just now come in. Turns right in he’s in my lap. Instead, turned left and eventually winded me. Didn’t even have pizza this time!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Dandy, congrats!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

fish RN said:


> Ottawa county 9 point


Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

peacemaker68 said:


> Had a nice 2 year old just now come in. Turns right in he’s in my lap. Instead, turned left and eventually winded me. Didn’t even have pizza this time!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Keep after em Alex! Sounds like you guys are covered up in bucks down there!! 

Super slow for me! Zero deer. Only 2 deer on camera this morning out of 6 cameras. Only 1 deer seen out of 4 hunters on this property. 

Not sure what the deal is. Much cooler and not super windy….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Namrock said:


> Damn damn damn. 220 yards never seemed so far. This guy's 2nd shooter seen today. 1st 1 was chasing, this 1 was just out cruising. He's the bigger of the 2
> View attachment 864660
> 
> 
> View attachment 864661


Kinda thin rack like a kickstand


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Can you blame him? Not many guys would walk away from a hottie that’s putting out 5 times a day! 🤣.


She probably has those big eye lashes!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congrats to all the successful hunters and it’s great to read about the action in spots! Saw a couple does running by my Rock blind and pretty sure they were being pushed by the buck I could then smell, but I couldn’t coax him into showing. It’s been very slow in my part of NW Ontario compared to what some of you are seeing. Back out somewhere once I figure out this wind.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

fish RN said:


> Ottawa county 9 point


Nice one!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Congrats FishRN and ScipioCreek, beautiful bucks.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Been 5 hours since the shot. Getting ready to head out and slowly start to track.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash..........


He went 30 yds. and the heads are no good ? If you are actually going to toss them, toss them my way that's what I shoot.

L & O


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Got some rope and straightened the stand. Used ebike, hand saw. Didn't need come along. Not a lot of disturbance. Dead tree broke at the ground.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Fantastic
Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

He keeps sticking his head out now and then but out of range and head on for no shot  I zoomed in with my phone for the pic.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great looking buck OGB


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats that’s a really great looking buck! Looks like the broad head did the job though that hole looks pretty big. Looking forward to more pics and your write up.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Well well well! I guess that Burton fella never met this buck and doe. Over 24 hours and she's still here with the same stud buck.


The only guy on here that can call Dr. Bronson Strickland "that Burton fella" and get away with it. Ha ha ha.

That's "Buster", right OGB?

His time is short...


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

fish RN said:


> Ottawa county 9 point


Beauty! Congrats on that pretty buck.


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Here are a few more pics and quick synopsis. Dont want to clog up the LFTS thread. Everything happened exact opposite of how I planned. He followed a doe out of bedding into my area on downwind side. The doe caught a bit of my scent(I think) so she turned around and headed back into bedding. She was only 5 foot from me. He continued on a bit and made a couple rubs and freshened his scrape. I was in a box blind and the downwind side window was closed. Once I was certain he was not going to the scrape I was hoping, I opened up the blind window. I think he caught a glimpse so he turned around to head away. I had one opening at 20 yards through a 10 inch window of thick brush. Luckily he stopped in that window. He was quartering away, aimed at opposite shoulder, and I let it fly. He mule kicked and took off crashing through the bedding area. It's hard to tell if they fall or just make it through the thick underbrush. As I said - not a drop of blood until about 3 foot from his death bed. Arrow was almost clean. Very stressful couple of hours waiting. Found him 30 yards from the shot. I hit liver and both lungs and cavity was filled with blood. I was quick to bash the rage hypo's, unwarrantedly, but they did their job. However, I will be going back to the rage extremes. They seem to perform better for me in terms of blood trail. Pics below are exit side.

Oh, I dont have any history of this buck either. I enjoy running cams and this buck has enough character I would recognize. He was a surprise. I went in after a buck that was in daylight yesterday evening but I sat inside because of the wind. 

I appreciate everyones advice and support and "talking me off the ledge" in my buck fever/stupor. This community is awesome. Little one gets her first taste of inner loin for dinner tonight.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> He keeps sticking his head out now and then but out of range and head on for no shot  I zoomed in with my phone for the pic.
> View attachment 864711


WOW! Good Luck!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Got done scouting today. Lots of stands and blinds out there now in places I thought looked good a few weeks ago...still saw 8 or 9 deer including a 6-8 point today. 

Should've brought my shotgun. Could've got a few limits on grouse. Gonna wait til next weekend to make a decision where to set-up. It's all gonna depend on other hunters and where they're setting up.

Congrats to everyone who connected today and good luck to everyone this evening!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Here are a few more pics and quick synopsis. Dont want to clog up the LFTS thread. Everything happened exact opposite of how I planned. He followed a doe out of bedding into my area on downwind side. The doe caught a bit of my scent(I think) so she turned around and headed back into bedding. She was only 5 foot from me. He continued on a bit and made a couple rubs and freshened his scrape. I was in a box blind and the downwind side window was closed. Once I was certain he was not going to the scrape I was hoping, I opened up the blind window. I think he caught a glimpse so he turned around to head away. I had one opening at 20 yards through a 10 inch window of thick brush. Luckily he stopped in that window. He was quartering away, aimed at opposite shoulder, and I let it fly. He mule kicked and took off crashing through the bedding area. It's hard to tell if they fall or just make it through the thick underbrush. As I said - not a drop of blood until about 3 foot from his death bed. Arrow was almost clean. Very stressful couple of hours waiting. Found him 30 yards from the shot. I hit liver and both lungs and cavity was filled with blood. I was quick to bash the rage hypo's, unwarrantedly, but they did their job. However, I will be going back to the rage extremes. They seem to perform better for me in terms of blood trail. Pics below are exit side.
> 
> Oh, I dont have any history of this buck either. I enjoy running cams and this buck has enough character I would recognize. He was a surprise. I went in after a buck that was in daylight yesterday evening but I sat inside because of the wind.
> 
> ...


Congratulations SCA! Great buck and story...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Moving stands to where I got the pic of the big 8. **** was crawling down into a tree trunk head first before I made the move that was entertaining


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

this guy and his current girlfriend are out there about 400 yards in the middle of a re field currently.


----------



## JimBet (8 mo ago)

I hit a monster this morning 5:00am , but with the wrong weapon(Silverado). I missed the doe but hit the bruiser that was right on her tail crossing I94 east. Love will get you in trouble. Hate to see a mature buck go down like that. Banged up the work truck pretty good, Oops.

After all that nonsense made it out to the stand. Had non stop action. A shooter pushing a doe 20 min before shooting time. Then smaller bucks chasing does.Had to cut the hunt short to get on the phone with work and let’s them know what happened. Anyway good luck to everyone that’s out!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

mattawanhunter said:


> Got to love it. First fence post licking branch I've seen! 😁


Easy to pull out when prepping the field in the Spring.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

My buddies buck he got this morning down here 23” inside spread. I’ll be heading to my stand in about 20 minutes or so. Good luck everyone be safe. And whack that stud OGB!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

fish RN said:


> Ottawa county 9 point


Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> My buddies buck he got this morning down here 23” inside spread. I’ll be heading to my stand in about 20 minutes or so. Good luck everyone be safe. And whack that stud OGB!
> View attachment 864720


Ohhh my!!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Biggest yote I've ever shot.
> View attachment 864690


Congrats and thank you.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Reporting for duty! GLA


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Back in for the afternoon/evening. I moved and I have a feeling I may regret that. I'm tight to some doe bedding on a finger of woods separating two fields. The spot definitely has potential, I missed a good one here once. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Here are a few more pics and quick synopsis. Dont want to clog up the LFTS thread. Everything happened exact opposite of how I planned. He followed a doe out of bedding into my area on downwind side. The doe caught a bit of my scent(I think) so she turned around and headed back into bedding. She was only 5 foot from me. He continued on a bit and made a couple rubs and freshened his scrape. I was in a box blind and the downwind side window was closed. Once I was certain he was not going to the scrape I was hoping, I opened up the blind window. I think he caught a glimpse so he turned around to head away. I had one opening at 20 yards through a 10 inch window of thick brush. Luckily he stopped in that window. He was quartering away, aimed at opposite shoulder, and I let it fly. He mule kicked and took off crashing through the bedding area. It's hard to tell if they fall or just make it through the thick underbrush. As I said - not a drop of blood until about 3 foot from his death bed. Arrow was almost clean. Very stressful couple of hours waiting. Found him 30 yards from the shot. I hit liver and both lungs and cavity was filled with blood. I was quick to bash the rage hypo's, unwarrantedly, but they did their job. However, I will be going back to the rage extremes. They seem to perform better for me in terms of blood trail. Pics below are exit side.
> 
> Oh, I dont have any history of this buck either. I enjoy running cams and this buck has enough character I would recognize. He was a surprise. I went in after a buck that was in daylight yesterday evening but I sat inside because of the wind.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> The only guy on here that can call Dr. Bronson Strickland "that Burton fella" and get away with it. Ha ha ha.
> 
> That's "Buster", right OGB?
> 
> His time is short...


Well I knew it started with a B


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

In since 1:30, I'm sick of this wind. I'm on the downwind side of this plot that connects two bedding areas. Nice easy trail access for them. This buck has been here about a week and has been without a doe two nights in a row. Hopefully he makes an appearance here.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> He keeps sticking his head out now and then but out of range and head on for no shot  I zoomed in with my phone for the pic.
> View attachment 864711


Good luck on that dude OGB, heck of a buck I’m sure everyone would agree that there isn’t anyone more deserving of a buck of that caliber then you !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> My buddies buck he got this morning down here 23” inside spread. I’ll be heading to my stand in about 20 minutes or so. Good luck everyone be safe. And whack that stud OGB!
> View attachment 864720


Congrats to your Bud. Awesome buck


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> Back in for the afternoon/evening. I moved and I have a feeling I may regret that. I'm tight to some doe bedding on a finger of woods separating two fields. The spot definitely has potential, I missed a good one here once.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Stay positive Sam...Get'em!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been in for 45 minutes or so, rolling the dice one last time on this spot before the wind swings to the north in a day or two. 
Flight


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Saw some movement this morning and to my surprise more moved in, a big thanks to the southern hunters trying to guide me to the correct spot.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Locked and loaded. Good luck everyone!
Great job to those that scored…
OGB, the chess match continues!!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Had one of those " never forget " mornings. It was a normal beautiful rutty morning . Seen several does and a two year old six moving them about. 
A little after 10 up in the north side of my woods I hear a buck fight unlike I've never heard before. It makes a doe bust down out of there and stop about 65 yds from me in the brush. The fight goes on for a couple of minutes and I'm glassing but can't see anything because of a hill. A minute after they stop I grab my rattle bag and rip into it for 30 seconds. No sooner put it away and here they come. A busted up 3 year old what use to be a 8 stops 20 yds away from me. The other buck heads to that spooked doe. Then up from behind me flys in a 2 year old 8 that ends up 12 yds from me. The one takes off after the other and off to the swamp they go. The buck that ended up by the doe is a 8 or 9 point that will go 20" if he goes a inch. I watch them for ten minutes and the doe makes a break for the swamp with the hawg close behind. A few minutes later the busted up 8 comes back and picks up her track and off he goes probably looking to have round two. 
Headed out soon to guess where? The last pic is the hawg in the brush.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Back in action. Lost count on bucks this morning, probably nine or ten different ones, with the last cruiser through at 10:00. Though most action was done by 8:30. Waiting for the one.

Moved a couple hundred yards west for this afternoon.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Out and at it in Southern Washtenaw County. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

3 dnfs wandered through just now


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Back at it in my food plot. Hoping something comes in before dark.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I passed this deer in November of 2021 as what I called 2.5
> 
> Brother passed this one November 2022 one he called 3.5. Same deer? Some debates going on in the Smithville group snap chat? What say you?
> 
> ...


Based on the dark muzzle markings I would say that is the same buck.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I passed this deer in November of 2021 as what I called 2.5
> 
> Brother passed this one November 2022 one he called 3.5. Same deer? Some debates going on in the Smithville group snap chat? What say you?
> 
> ...


Im not sure if they are the same buck or not, but the buck from last year wouldn’t surprise me if he was 3 when you passed him based on his body.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

3 BB’s hanging together in the plot


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> He keeps sticking his head out now and then but out of range and head on for no shot  I zoomed in with my phone for the pic.
> View attachment 864711


He is great Iam dying to see him laying in the gator


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I passed this deer in November of 2021 as what I called 2.5
> 
> Brother passed this one November 2022 one he called 3.5. Same deer? Some debates going on in the Smithville group snap chat? What say you?
> 
> ...


I’m going with different deer, but it’s hard to say with this years pic being so close. 

Id have a hard time passing either of those bucks….would have to have some real big ones around if those are pass bucks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

triplelunger said:


> Triple lunged one this morning.
> View attachment 864744


Good work. Switching to a saddle really paid off.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> My buddies buck he got this morning down here 23” inside spread. I’ll be heading to my stand in about 20 minutes or so. Good luck everyone be safe. And whack that stud OGB!
> View attachment 864720


Congrats to your buddy thats great wide


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats! I'll send ya my address for those rages. Haha, nice shooting and buck!



fish RN said:


> Ottawa county 9 point


Congrats!



Ieatshrooms said:


> Biggest yote I've ever shot.
> View attachment 864690


Best coyote there is, a dead one! Good job



Namrock said:


> Just so you know Mr Iowa, when you get back I'm gonna pile drive you.


Paul would pass that dink. Hope he comes to your decoy! Good luck



old graybeard said:


> He keeps sticking his head out now and then but out of range and head on for no shot  I zoomed in with my phone for the pic.
> View attachment 864711


He's going to get closer. Also has a giant throat.... that's a doable shot! 



triplelunger said:


> Triple lunged one this morning.
> View attachment 864744


Congrats!! 


If anyone cares Lions are up.. for now. Much rather be in woods 🤬🤬😤😤🤮🤮

Check back after dark. Sure there will be more blood shed. Good luck all!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

bigal06 said:


> Im not sure if they are the same buck or not, but the buck from last year wouldn’t surprise me if he was 3 when you passed him based on his body.


See how he is looking back? Hes bunched up a little in photo and I told everyone the day I passed he was 3.5 then many encounters over the rest of season and lots of time to study pretty sure he’s 2.5 there. No sure way of telling but I studied him for hours over rest of season and videoed him in late doe. When J and I started comparing pics today hes like I saw that deer this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

In and waiting in the western UP. Daughter has first dibs tonight. Wind really picked up…


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I passed this deer in November of 2021 as what I called 2.5
> 
> Brother passed this one November 2022 one he called 3.5. Same deer? Some debates going on in the Smithville group snap chat? What say you?
> 
> ...


Brow tines aren't really similar. I'd say different deer.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

triplelunger said:


> Triple lunged one this morning.
> View attachment 864744


Congrats nicw


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

triplelunger said:


> Triple lunged one this morning.


Atta boy! Right in the pump house! Way to GET IT DONE. Are you going to describe your set?


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Two donkeys appeared on the same trail.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Back at it. Must be annual shoot a clip day ... regardless I'm hopeful for a chance to harvest tonight. 
🤠👍


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Quick update. Found him not 30 yards from shot. Absolutely no blood trail. Rage hypodermic going in the trash. 10 point with "crab claws" awesome morning with a lot of unwarranted stress. I'll post a better pic in a bit.
> View attachment 864672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> See how he is looking back? Hes bunched up a little in photo and I told everyone the day I passed he was 3.5 then many encounters over the rest of season and lots of time to study pretty sure he’s 2.5 there. No sure way of telling but I studied him for hours over rest of season and videoed him in late doe. When J and I started comparing pics today hes like I saw that deer this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just goes to show how a single picture may not tell the whole story. And J is like my brother, if he says it’s the same deer, there’s a very good chance it is.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Finished with the leaves & the dock and the Lions were crushing Green Bay (?) so I headed to the woods!

High cloudy sky with a quite a bit of sun and gusty strong wind out of the west/southwest and 53 degrees here in Grand Traverse County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Freaking mosquitoes are you serious?!?! 😡
And one lone doe just browsed her way towards my food plot. I’m about 200 yards west of the plot.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

That's a pretty good pic OGB how close are you to him ?


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Made it out here finally, so far one mouse in the blind, one fly in the ear, one chipmunk, one red squirrel and one turkey.

Still windy here,

Beautiful though, great to be out....

Good luck all!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Can a guy take advantage of this unbelievable November day to get some work done around the house without you all posting so much?!?!? I’m back in the big oak, there has been way to much activity at the neighbors the last couple days, hoping for the best. GL all!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

triplelunger said:


> Triple lunged one this morning.
> View attachment 864744


Awesome buck! What color balloon was he by?


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just had a nice 8 cruise through


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Been out for 1/2hr now. Pretty tight to bedding as this is likely to be my last or close to last bow hunt before gun opener. 

Cant decide if I want to tickle the rattle bag again or not. I know there’s a few bucks in the area.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> Awesome buck! What color balloon was he by?


It's crazy. There were only like 4 balloons in the bedding area he was in. 
Seriously, though. Hung a stand in his bedroom yesterday, and I had him within 15 yards for 2.5 hours until I stuck him at 9:30.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

bigal06 said:


> Just goes to show how a single picture may not tell the whole story. And J is like my brother, if he says it’s the same deer, there’s a very good chance it is.


Well he’s part deer you know. Pics can be deceiving and very accurate all at same time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Calhoun Archer said:


> That's a pretty good pic OGB how close are you to him ?


At the time of the pic about 50 yards. He hasn't move around for quite awhile now. I thought he'd come closer but not yet.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

d_rek said:


> Been out for 1/2hr now. Pretty tight to bedding as this is likely to be my last or close to last bow hunt before gun opener.
> 
> Cant decide if I want to tickle the rattle bag again or not. I know there’s a few bucks in the area.


Go ahead and give it a tickle D


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

kotz21 said:


> 3 BB’s hanging together in the plot


Line them all up for the trifecta!🤪🤪


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> At the time of the pic about 50 yards. He hasn't move around for quite awhile now. I thought he'd come closer but not yet.


He's going too fingers 🤞!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Just did a little can call and grunt sequence and pulled in a basket 8pt.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

He got within 90 yards then a doe came out in the opposite corner and he chased her away.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

First saddle hunt on Indiana public. Spent all of yesterday scouting. One shooter that was too far, and 2 small bucks so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

This one got a pass at 30. Young, good buck.

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

NormD said:


> What do you do with a yote you shoot?


My uncle takes em and skins em and has them tanned usually. Unfortunately this guy will not be skinned he was quartering hard and the broadhead ripped him open, mangled the pelt pretty bad. He had a lot of cool dark coloration too...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally, some action! Just had a young 8 pt push a couple does past me. Got a free pass! But I keep hearing another buck back in the swamp grunting like crazy. Just need them to come my way before dark. They can’t be 75 yds from me but it’s super thick!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s slow……a half a rack 4 pt and three DnF’s so far .
Flight


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Pro Tip. 

Do not pound a pot of coffee before walking out door


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


The smile says it all!! 
Congrats to the two of you.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

riverman said:


> View attachment 864770
> 
> Was starting to wonder if he made it to this year because no cam pics, no visual. Probably the biggest corn field in Ingham country started getting opened up and out he comes. Still a eight but the same drop dead gourgeous coat and headgear a little taller but A LOT wider. I am so happy just to know my passes were not in vain last year


Beautiful buck and pic.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Sewey said:


> Just shot my #1 I believe. Not a great shot, he was at 5yds and I hit him high. Arrow stayed in him but I got glass on him and it appears it penetrated through. Giving him plenty of time and may line up a dog. Hoping I got opposite lung, not feeling the best right now.
> View attachment 864653


Update?


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats to all who put one down this weekend! A lot of nice deer went down and it’s fun to follow along when I can’t make it out to the woods. Looks like it may be Nov 15 when I can make it out again but hopefully I can get out once or twice before then. If not I’ll join you all live on the 15th. Hopefully OGB gets that monster buck, I can’t imagine having one that big in my sights with a chance to actually put it down. With my luck I’d be shaking so bad I’d have to let him walk.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


Awesome!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


Awesome! Congratulations to your Son and to you also Dad!

Cherish this day.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


Congrats to both of you. Nice shooting young man!!! Way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791





thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


Congrats to you and your son on great deer I bet that pic is going on wall sure that made you happier than your biggest buck you can’t beat that


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

jatc said:


> Put an arrow into one about 1/2 hour ago. Pretty confidant on the shot, but backed out after marking the spot he was standing….


Here it is. 3 1/2 yo 9-pt


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

jatc said:


> Here it is. 3 1/2 yo 9-pt
> View attachment 864804


Big head on that guy. Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats to everyone that scored this weekend sure I probaly missed some pretty busy selling stuf and checking on the new puppies wish I was younger miss having a dog


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


Congrats to the boy, start em right and start em young. He’s hooked for life.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

triplelunger said:


> Triple lunged one this morning.
> View attachment 864744


Congrats on a bruiser of a buck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


Congrats to your son that is awesome! Great shooting young man.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

jatc said:


> Here it is. 3 1/2 yo 9-pt
> View attachment 864804


Nice looking wide racked buck. Congrats jatc that’s a beauty.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

jatc said:


> Here it is. 3 1/2 yo 9-pt
> View attachment 864804
> C
> 
> Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jatc said:


> Here it is. 3 1/2 yo 9-pt
> View attachment 864804


Congrats nice buck!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats to you and your son on great deer I bet that pic is going on wall sure that made you happier than your biggest buck you can’t beat that


Shot it from the same stand I shot ny biggest buck. That spot sure producing...


----------



## Deadeer (Apr 4, 2021)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


That smile says it all!!!" Congrats young man!


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

thegospelisgood said:


> My 9yo boy nailed his first nanny goat. Shes a fatty. Double lung pass thru at 30yds from the tripod on my sore lap. Im super proud!
> View attachment 864792
> 
> View attachment 864791


Awesome young man, congratulations!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dish7 said:


> Posting this on the 7th but it should be in this thread. I made a decision to use a tag on a badly wounded buck last night. He came in with his left front leg broken at the joint, swinging freely as he hobbled. While he is a nice buck, I feel neither good or bad about shooting him. Just seemed like the right thing. I told my wife that this is the first deer, buck or doe, that I've shot with zero adrenaline. Made a good shot and he was down in seconds.


Sometimes:


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Waif said:


> Sometimes:


???


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dish7 said:


> ???


A deer is encountered you don't want to kill before you kill it. But kill it because of it's condition and forecasted duration or quality of life.

My last one was a b.b. hit so low in the chest it was almost creased instead.
Emaciated badly. Bag of bones type emaciated.
Tried to run but couldn't get front legs to bear weight.

Sometimes:


----------

